# N-ext lable change



## JHboxwoods (11 mo ago)

Does anyone know about the label changes to the N-ext biostimulants? I ordered Humic12 showing it had 12% humic and 1% potassium. What I received only had the 12% humic. The Rgs showed 0-0-1, 6% humic, 3% fulvic and 3% kelp. What I received only had 6% humic and 3% kelp. The Air8 showed 0-0-5, 8% humic and 4% fulvic. What I received had 0-0-5 and 8% humic. I'm rather upset that I didn't get what I ordered but I also don't know if I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I have no knowledge of the changes. Sorry. I suspect you received a product with an old label on it. If I were you, I'd be inclined to call up the number on the label and ask if any of the label changes correspond to a change in the formulation or not.

I'm under the impression that both humic and fulvic emerge from the "normal" N-Ext production process; I assume they can't make one without making the other. Maybe I'm way off point. It also seems likely to me that the potassium in Humic12 was always there as well. I wouldn't assume the label change signifies a different production process or resulting product. But I don't know. That's why I would call if it were a concern.


----------



## JHboxwoods (11 mo ago)

I called them. They said the labels were updated but that it's the same stuff in the jugs. That doesn't make sense to me. Like, the Guaranteed Analysis and ingredient lists are meaningless?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Meaningless? I wouldn't go that far. Labels in the medical device industry only describe intended uses which have evidence backing those claims. Doesn't mean you can't find a valid use on your own. Jet fuel is also known as kerosene. There's all kinds of imprecision when it comes to labeling.

I assume there are valid reasons for the exclusions on the earlier label. It's good they are providing more detail now than before.


----------



## JHboxwoods (11 mo ago)

It's the current labels with the exclusions. 
Whatever though. I bought them so I'll try them and go from there.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

All my copies of old labels have the exclusions. I assume the labels on the website, which have the inclusions you mentioned, reflect current (new) product.


----------



## JHboxwoods (11 mo ago)

Ok so I talked to Allyn at Yard Mastery and he assured me that the product is the same as it always has been. The label is changed to satisfy all state requirements so all good!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Probably a CYA. Fertilizers can contain more nutrient than listed on the label but it's a violation to have less than the label states.


----------

